# The Man Who Never Was



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

An interesting article from BBC Northern Ireland this morning:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-43929162

It is incredible how elaborate the hoax was and how every little detail was thought through and how many were unaware of their involvement at the time..


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Ben McIntyre's account of this episode should be compulsory reading for anybody.

This latest snippet from Ted Ross is a valuable addition.


----------



## Arden4 (Sep 10, 2005)

There was a do***entary fairy recently which speculated that the corpse of the tramp became too decomposed and was replaced with the body of a deceased crewman from HMS Dasher which had recently exploded and sunk in the Clyde.
The evidence was the otherwise strange decision to route Seraph to the Clyde.
Either way, someone posthumously served their country well and the deception went very deep indeed.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Arden4 said:


> There was a do***entary fairy recently which speculated that the corpse of the tramp became too decomposed and was replaced with the body of a deceased crewman from HMS Dasher which had recently exploded and sunk in the Clyde.
> The evidence was the otherwise strange decision to route Seraph to the Clyde.
> Either way, someone posthumously served their country well and the deception went very deep indeed.


The casket was also driven at brake neck speed by a rally driver in a lorry from London to Faslane which added to the mystery.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

We had a thread on this subject some time back.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Barrie Youde said:


> Ben McIntyre's account of this episode should be compulsory reading for anybody. ...............................
> .


One of my young grandsons bought it for my recent birthday I am looking forward to reading it as it does appear to be quite comprehensive. Plus, I am curious to see were Operation Mincemeat
"would change the course of World War Two."


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Brilliant piece of spy work, fooled Spain and Germany with the dead body and the do***ents.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

John Rogers said:


> We had a thread on this subject some time back.


You are right John, way back when we were young, about 2008.
I knew a RN submariner ERA who had memorabilia, valve labels etc ,from the control room of HMS Saraph , taken just before she was scrapped . He gave them to my collector son.

Bob


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#6 

In a nutshell, it was obvious that after the defeat of German forces in North Africa, the Allies would advance into South Europe. Knowledge of any intended landing-point would therefore greatly assist Hitler in the preparation of his defences. When false information in that regard was delivered into his lap, he lapped it up. How tempting it is for anybody to believe something which he might want to believe!


----------



## DontheDiver (Apr 4, 2016)

Way back in the late 1950's this story was told as part of my school curriculum as were other military exploits by our History Master.

Today with the PC brigade in charge everything is being ignored, look at the effort to remove the statue of Lord Nelson. Great shame.


----------



## w1rc (Sep 22, 2016)

When it came to this kind of thing the Brits were the undisputed master of the game.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

w1rc said:


> When it came to this kind of thing the Brits were the undisputed master of the game.


Still are mate, I've just finished reading the account of Oleg Gordievsky... goodness gracious we knew what they were having for lunch before they did.


----------

